# Material Turning Comparison



## cascao (Feb 2, 2016)

After few tests ended with this results:






SS 304 have gone very well.
A36 better than 1020
4140 "same" finish as 1045 and 8640


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 2, 2016)

Excellent research, good comparisons, from that we know what we can expect on our machines.


----------



## cascao (Feb 2, 2016)

There another research on tools finish too.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/thre...ar-tool-win-do-you-know-it.42510/#post-365322


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 2, 2016)

Useful, now I don't feel so bad about the finishes I get with my plain old hss cutters and hot rolled steels that I salvage, lol. My finishes actually look a little better and I really am not super skilled at turning, just trial and error. If I don't like the finish I am getting I change something, speed, cutter grind, feed, etc. until I get the desired result.


----------



## ch2co (Feb 2, 2016)

What lubricant were you using, if any? I do notice some smoke coming off of some of the cuts.  
I'm a real newbie when it comes to anything steel, I just finished a somewhat similar test for a piece of steel that I didn't know the composition of, and I found that lubricants can play a BIG part in the final finish.

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## cascao (Feb 2, 2016)

I've used Tapmatic 1.
Considered god finish on 1020, A36 and inox 304.
Others steels where bad. 

The macro photos does'nt help but I experted better finish at least from 1045. 

My tools had very small radius....


----------

